# A few old pics of my terriers.



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thought I'd bring some of these back up. It's been a while.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/table-training-really-works-673/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/borders-610/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/taking-look-myself-225/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/hey-old-man-222/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/pete-221/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/look-close-223/

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/thunder-1-rocky-missy-kevy-1490/


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Tempus fugit


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

that's a good lookin' GSD boy you have there--they are all cute pups but i must confess, i like your Shepherd best


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

It sure does fugit!

My granddog Border Terrier Milo, who looks just like Rags (or he did before he got so gray), is now almost 18.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No more terriers her now but I keep NEEDING another house dog. 8-[ :-\" :-$


Catherine, that's Thunder who is now 10 yrs old and still the best dog of many that I've owned in my lifetime. 
I also have Trooper, my coated GSD who is 6.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I enjoyed the look back, and I sure do love those Border Terriers....neat dogs!  I miss Mike and Woody. I'm FB friends with Mike, but I have no idea whatever happened to Woody.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Very cool pics. Always liked terrier work...

I'm getting a JRT in a couple of months. Will do ratting with it. 



Regards


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I enjoyed the look back, and I sure do love those Border Terriers....neat dogs!  I miss Mike and Woody. I'm FB friends with Mike, but I have no idea whatever happened to Woody.




Woody stopped in about a year or so ago on the WDF. He's pretty much out of dogs altogether.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Very cool pics. Always liked terrier work...
> 
> I'm getting a JRT in a couple of months. Will do ratting with it.
> 
> ...



It will be a whole new experience for you. :twisted: :wink:

If you convince them they are having fun in their training the world is yours. 

GREAT dogs....but crazy little bassids. :lol::lol: 

They may try to bully your GSDs. Obviously you don't want that to happen.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Woody stopped in about a year or so ago on the WDF. He's pretty much out of dogs altogether.


Oh shoooot I'm sorry I missed him when he stopped in. He was a really nice person.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> It will be a whole new experience for you. :twisted: :wink:
> 
> If you convince them they are having fun in their training the world is yours.
> 
> ...


That sounds a lot of fun. The JRT will mostly be a house pet, whereas the GSDs live in kennels.

Also plan to do some bitework with it, just for fun. 

Have you done any bitework with them? Thats also something I'm considering with mine, if it has the drives...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob,
Thanks for the trip down memory lane. The pic of you upside down in the hole is sorta like the landlubbers rendition of noodling...only if you soil yourself people will know.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Tiago Fontes said:


> That sounds a lot of fun. The JRT will mostly be a house pet, whereas the GSDs live in kennels.
> 
> Also plan to do some bitework with it, just for fun.
> 
> Have you done any bitework with them? Thats also something I'm considering with mine, if it has the drives...



I have not but a game of tug has always been my go to for playing with any of my terriers. 
Look up Mr. Murphy on Youtube. Great little Schutzhund JRT. He pass away a few yrs ago.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Bob,
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane. The pic of you upside down in the hole is sorta like the landlubbers rendition of noodling...only if you soil yourself people will know.



All good terrier men/women get yearly rabies shots for the dog AND them selves....honest!

The biggest difference from noodlers is that noodlers stick their hand in the cat fish's MOUTH. 
I always try VERY hard to avoid that.#-o
I've always been a tail man anyway.  :wink:

When you tail a ground hog it should be a large one over 13-14 lb. Smaller then that and they curl up and grab your hand. The big ones you hold by the tail and put their front feet on the ground. The will try and pull away.........usually. If not you put a boot on their head to hold them still. Hopefully you have thick boots. :twisted:
The little ones you just keep shaking down till you can drop it in a cage. Be quick!
Possums you grab by the tail and the scruff. Just remember they don't ALL play possum. 
Raccoons you grab but the tail and toss it as fast as you can and hope your hunting partner isn't standing in the direction you toss it. 
If you find a big black snake in the hole then you aim for your partner when you toss it.:twisted: :lol::wink:

For the weak at heart there is always a hog snare but that can take a lot of excitement out of the game....but not always. 

If your NOT catching to relocate then a .22 short is usless with big ground hogs. They'll laugh at you and the bite you. 
If you get bit then don't let your partners near the staple gun even though one is a vet and especially when the other is a....... Pathologist. That one would rather wait till you start to rot THEN examine your bite. :lol::lol:
When inviting a female hunter from Sweden to go hunting just know there are a few Swedish women that have very short hair and a unibrow. Not all are blonde but all will speak better English then you do. 

Last of all
It's really hard to see the wet, soil spot in a heavy duty pair of Carharts even when your upside down. :lol::-\":wink:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

All great advice...especially about the Swedish women. Mine, of course, was blonde haired and blue eyed and a 10. Too much work keeping the hard d**ks from sniffing around. Was actually glad to see her go back.

You and Turtle Man should do an episode.  I'd pay a dollar to see that.\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Now that sounds like my wife saying that. She said the only difference between me and the turtle man is I have all my teeth. 
 I never could figure out if she was being nice or telling me I was crazy. :-k :-k 
I for sure ain't gonna look for no snappin turtles in my bare feet and I want to have a look at what I'm grabbin. :lol:


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Lived by your last sentence!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Edward Weiss said:


> Lived by your last sentence!



I'd rather take a boar down by the back legs that the Dales had hold of then do the turtle man thing. Now he IS crazy! :lol:;-)


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> No more terriers her now but I keep NEEDING another house dog. 8-[ :-\" :-$
> 
> 
> Catherine, that's Thunder who is now 10 yrs old and still the best dog of many that I've owned in my lifetime.
> I also have Trooper, my coated GSD who is 6.


that dog does not look ten years old! my goodness--what do you feed?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Catherine Gervin said:


> that dog does not look ten years old! my goodness--what do you feed?



Catherine, the pics of Thunder were posted in 2006 when he was 2.  
Were both pushing 70 now in dog and human yrs.....and Thunder is still looking much better then me. :lol:


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> Catherine, the pics of Thunder were posted in 2006 when he was 2.
> Were both pushing 70 now in dog and human yrs.....and Thunder is still looking much better then me. :lol:


well i feel sheepish...i'll imagine that he has retained his goregeousness and splendor and has aged like Sean Connery, then.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Catherine Gervin said:


> well i feel sheepish...i'll imagine that he has retained his goregeousness and splendor and has aged like Sean Connery, then.



Aside from having a grey muzzle, hips starting to slow him down (built a ramp for my Pontiac vibe) and he has EPI (serious digestive issue) he's still happy to play tug, retrieve a bit and go through his OB exercises. All reward based, marker trained. 
Still the boss between my two GSDs but he's never been pushy with that and in spite of the digestive problem he's within a couple of pounds from his training weight. 
YEP, he's still a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

my GSD girl has a sensitive stomach herself, and it's new to me because my Lab and my APBT had cast iron outfittings but do you find that the digestive issues aide you in being careful about what you feed and therefor keep the dog trim? a silver lining to the issue maybe?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This is my first dog ever with a digestive problem. Unfortunately it's life threatening if I don't feed Thunder correctly and keep him on Enzymes. Without the enzymes that he can no longer produce he would starve to death regardless how much I feed him. It's a forever thing when they get it. Thunder was diagnosed about 1 1/2 yrs ago.
78% the dogs with this problem are GSDs. Collies are the next most common breed to have it. 
Fiber has to be 4% or lower. Fat has to be low with some dogs. Thunder can handle a bit more fat. 
One common saying about EPI is "If you've seen one dog with EPI, you've seen one dog with EPI."
There is no set pattern to how an individual dog will respond. 
Connie was HUGE in helping me get things going. He's still had a couple of set back but, luckily he's bounced back. 
3 feedings per day with enzymes and B12 shot bi-weekly. 
When Thunder finally passes on I think I'll just turn over all his monthly expenses to a new car payment. :lol:;-)


----------

